# Tuscarawas River Catfishing 4-24



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

went out last night with my buddy rocky to practice for this weekends catfish tournament. we had alot of bites on a variety of different baits ........live creek chubs.............cut creek chubs...........and fresh shrimp. i ended up landing one nice channel cat that was 27 inches long and weighed 6 lbs 4 oz............caught it on a live creek chub !!! it was my first RIVER catfish of the year !!!


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

nice channel


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice Channel Brian, Good first Cat of the year!


----------

